
Ask HN: What is missing from our app to be useful to you - DerKobe
We’re a young startup with a product at an early stage. Right now we have a Google Chrome Extension that let’s you comment on any website (the app works on it’s own and the website does not have to integrate anything and even can’t prohibit it). In addition to that we’ve a website where you can see on which sites people commented recently and a feature where you can mark an excerpt from a conversation and create a deep link to it and share it with others. We’re working on a mobile version and we have a prototype of an admin panel to moderate the stuff on your own website.<p>We did this to encourage conversations on any website and we wanted to make it easier for small sites to have a Slack-like (live and&#x2F;or asynchronous) conversation feature, and for people to be able to speak freely on big sites.<p>That’s a sum-up of our intentions and what we’ve come up with so far. Now the question is what would you expect from such an app, or what do you think is missing that would make it useful to you?<p>Btw our tech stack is Elixir&#x2F;Phoenix&#x2F;Postgres&#x2F;Redis. I learned Elixir alongside building the software. And every day I love it more. I can really recommend trying it out, especially if you have a Ruby background. The community is just great and you will always find other Elixir enthusiast who are willing to help you with any problem (as long as it’s related to Elixir of course ;-)<p>You can find the app here if you’re interested:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1k4iMnX
======
brudgers
What is missing is lubrication. There is too much friction in the
requirements:

1\. Use Chrome

2\. Download and install an extension

3\. Multi-step signup on Talkaboutjack

4\. Confirmation email

5\. start talking

6\. potentially recieve spam

All of those things are going to cost your customers love from their
customers. Sometimes a lot...if someone loves Firefox or Safari or IE or
whatever IE is called these days. One of the keys to B2B is being careful when
dealing with the other business's customers.

Those people aren't your customers and that means that you have to treat them
better than your customers...and anyway, the end users of Talkaboutjack are
unlikely to be your customers...they're just average people on the internet.

Anyway, this might be better as a "Show HN".

Good luck.

